# James Ferguson



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 4, 2007)

James Ferguson, Scottish Presbyterian (1621 -- March 13, 1667) was a member of the group of Biblical expositors assembled by David Dickson. His contributions were commentaries on Philippians, Colossians, Galatians, Ephesians and Thessalonians. He also wrote in manuscript an essay on singing the psalms. "He was a man of eminent piety, and at the same time 'much admired,' as a writer of his life in Wodrow's 'Analecta' says, 'for his great and singular wisdom and prudence, being reckoned one of the wisest men in a nation, most fit to be a counsellor to any monarch in Europe." (_DNB_ (1889), Vol. VIII, p. 342).


----------

